# I just got a pair of scorpians



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

hey any hints about keeping alice spring scorpians i gust got 2 of them each about 1cm long one ate a babie woodie anything i should know about them they are very actice


----------



## NoOne (Sep 18, 2003)

Give them bits of bark to hide under and a small dish of water and they'll go alright.
One of my big ones is 5cms not including tail.


----------



## olivaceus71 (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: I gust got a pair of scorpians*



brendan_spencer said:


> hey any hints about keeping alice spring scorpians i gust got 2 of them each about 1cm long one ate a babie woodie anything i should know about them they are very actice



Hey Brendan
kept a few desert and rainforest scorps last year (female still alive Greg?), just beware I left a little cricket in with my male desert and the cricket ate its *GUTS* out (boohoo was a birthday present from my ex).

cheers
meg


----------



## Greebo (Sep 19, 2003)

A frend of mine has a scorpion.It slips out of 3rd gear evry know and then.So watch ot for that.


----------



## Gregory (Sep 19, 2003)

Greebs is in fine form tonight. :roll: 




Meagan, 
the Female had about 8 babies and promptly ate all of them over about 2 days and then she died about 2 weeks later. Dunno why.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2003)

these are ones my friend bred


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 20, 2003)

Overeating Greg?


----------



## Gregory (Sep 20, 2003)

:lol: May well be Phil, 8 babies in 2 days would certainly kill me if I ate them.


----------



## seth (Sep 21, 2003)

with the water dish put a piece of cotton wool in it to stop them from drowning.
Keep them approx 24-30 degrees.
You can place small baby garden lizerds in for them to eat.


----------



## Brodie (Sep 26, 2003)

yea. when I keep em from time to time have sand as a substrate about 2 inches deep, and a piece of bark for hiding, and a water dish with cotton wool and feed on woodies/crickets..........dont get stung... IT HURTS


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2003)

Hopefully im getting some more this friday comming cause my friend is going to the desert on a reptile thing


----------



## stacajay (Oct 8, 2003)

have both desert and rainforest scorps, both females gave birth late last year. all the desert babies were quickly eaten by mom, but have had 1 rainforest survive. I have also found that if u have a bigger tank than norm they will be more active, and make sure u spray its tank with water. it help humidity as well as keeping them used to a colder night time temp. And now all i can say is ENJOY


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

opne shed and there getting huge


----------



## Brodie (Oct 8, 2003)

kewl...........Imma gonna scorpian hunting tomorrow arvo!!!!....might post some pics so you guys can tell me what I have actually been keeping for the past couple of years HEHE


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

in christmas im going to the riverlands and im going scorpion hunting


----------



## Brodie (Oct 8, 2003)

kewl BS..........u gona keep some or what dude?


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

everyone i find i will keep cause scorps are the maddest and today i found i spider and i found another one but it ran and went doen a big hole these mayb i could get my sister to brng me a few up that he finds in november


----------



## Brodie (Oct 8, 2003)

kewl kewl.....what spider was it.......was it a funnel web???????????? oh yea spiders are scary!


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2003)

i dunno what type but its bloody agro cause it struck at me


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

brendan_spencer said:


> in christmas im going to the riverlands and im going scorpion hunting


Have they bitten you yet?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

my young desert scopions get me all the time


----------



## Whaa (Oct 9, 2003)

You've probably herd this but if you shine blacklight on scorpions they glow green! feaky stuff


----------



## Brodie (Oct 9, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i just read the newspaper today and some spiders and all scorpians are protected animals...........and i can think of a better way to spend my money....so no more scorps for me  

PS
Yea scorpians sting all the time.....can be painful!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

do ya need a lisence for em thats dumb and yaeah that blacklight thing is cool


----------



## Brodie (Oct 9, 2003)

yea u need a licence to collect them from the wild at least  will ring parks and wildlife tomorrow.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

dont ring cause then they might go great idea and then there wil be lisences and i think the lisence is gust for ppl who collect and then sell them cause my dad was telling me he herd it on the news


----------



## snakehunter (Oct 9, 2003)

I caught a little scorpian the other day, about an inch long including tail, not sure what species it is, collected from Cumberland Plain area


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2003)

sweet r u keeping it? there mad pets i go looking for em everyday but i think were im from they dont live so i look for spiders instead and when i go to wilton near campeltown or something on saturday to see my cuz im gunna be catching reptiles and hopefully there are scorps there


----------



## Brodie (Oct 10, 2003)

DO ya know what there burrows look like BS.............The species I used to collect where in burrows


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 3, 2003)

I encountered a scorpian the other day at Pt Gawler, about 40 k north of Adelaide. He didn't like being picked up but other wise was very quiet. I left him there as i don't no the laws regarding collection archnids in SA (if there are any) and didn't have the gear to transport him back. I'm going to do further research.


----------



## bkgone (Nov 22, 2003)

where can u buy scorpions and do u need a lisence for them?


----------



## zoe (Nov 22, 2003)

u can buy them at pet/reptile stores down here...call me dumb but arent they poisonous? lol im guessing not...


----------



## zoe (Nov 22, 2003)

&lt;insert bagging zoe comment here>


----------



## Brodie (Nov 22, 2003)

umm in NT you need a permit for them...and as far as I know zoe no scorpians native to oz can kill you


----------



## Pinkie (Nov 22, 2003)

They can sting you though, can't they?


----------



## Brodie (Nov 22, 2003)

yea! it hurts quite a bit..also My hand was pretty swollen for a while


----------



## Fuscus (Nov 22, 2003)

I *THINK* that you can legally collect them in SA, when I am sure it is legal I'll go and collect some and set up a colony under black light.


----------



## bkgone (Nov 23, 2003)

i live in sydney and dont know where to get them do i need a license?


----------



## wattso (Nov 23, 2003)

aquarium shop in parramatta westfeild, one floor up from gound level ,at top of escalators. no license needed.


----------



## bkgone (Nov 23, 2003)

thanks man


----------



## bkgone (Nov 23, 2003)

do u know how much babys cost


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2003)

mine died  but now i have hutsmans


----------



## Brodie (Nov 23, 2003)

ewwwwwwwwww BS..spiders r yukky!


----------



## wattso (Nov 23, 2003)

Bk, sorry, i cant remember prices, i was thinking of getting some purely out of fascination, but im not really into bugs as such. its called aqualand aquarium, westfeild parramatta 
ph. (02) 98937246


----------



## Alexahnder (Nov 23, 2003)

heaps of places have scorpians- kellyvill pets, pet shop at maquarie center, and pet shop at drummoyne


----------



## insectovor (Nov 27, 2003)

Plenty of scorpions here in Queensland, the rainforest scorpion lives in a lot of diffrent habits. We have found them in dry rocky areas and in the middle of the rainforest. the only diffrence was the size Dry=small Rainforest=Big


----------



## wattso (Nov 27, 2003)

Bkgone had a look at prices today [scorpians] $60 each OR $79 IN GLASS BOX, this is at aqualand mentioned previously ! They had some nice big bird eaters too!


----------



## Brodie (Nov 27, 2003)

what a rip off!!


----------



## wattso (Nov 27, 2003)

Thats what I thought too brodes! lol
you would have to really have a "thing" for bugs!


----------



## africancichlidau (Nov 27, 2003)

60 bucks for a scorpion???? Jee Zeus, they are about 25 - 30 down here and I thought that was expensive!!


----------



## snakehunter (Nov 27, 2003)

i dont think there are any laws against collecting spiders so it should be the same for scorpians


----------



## Brodie (Nov 28, 2003)

there are laws for collecting certain species of spider here in the NT


----------

